# Traditional bow shops



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

+ 1 for the Bowshop... Best selection I've yet seen on the trad side of things... have you figured what you are lookin for?


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

The Bow Shop has over 50 traditional bows in stock... more than 100 recurves in stock.... They will let you "test" these bows in the practice range to see if you like it or not. I have no idea what the archers nook has.

Have fun shopping...

Chris


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Check out Fred Walker Kawartha Traditional Archery Center

K. T. A. C.

3123 Elm Tree Rd.

Woodville, On. K0M 2T0
http://www.hbkmartialarts.com/Archery.htm

Woodville is west of Lindsay Ont. 
Fred has stock check out his web site


----------



## coyote1664 (Apr 24, 2010)

looking to expand my archery obsession into the traditional side. been looking at Bear, mMartin and Chek Mate recurves. I like what i have read on the Chek Mate Atilla and want to shoot one


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

Another one for The Bow Shop in Waterloo. Have not seen a better place for selection. Good people also.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

In the check mate line their td2 take down is their best shooter for all round performance. and you can change out limbs.. or a hoyt dorado or game master...Your best bet is to get a 30-35 lb cheapy off e-bay or used and learn to shoot a recurve first.. don`t listen to the guys that say start at 45-50 lbs your learning curve will be double in time.. don`t forget you are holding the actual bow weight at full draw not 75% less like a compound.. first thing is develop a solid anchor point .. this is the most important thing in a trad bow shooting situation... a floating anchor will never cut it.. so a low poundage bow is needed to do this .. once you develop the muscle structure to shoot 60 -100 arrows consistently then move up in poundage.. if you want pm me and we can talk bows...


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

The Bow Shop for sure! They will take care of you


----------



## coyote1664 (Apr 24, 2010)

I understand about holding back the actual weight and solid anchor. i have been shooting compounds for just over 2 years and know about a consistant solid anchor point, thats why i use my jaw bone because it doesn't change. I was considering buying a takedown as you said and purchasing limbs later on when i want to bump up the poundage. with that being said i have played around with a couple of borrowed bows, one at 55# and the other was 53# @ 28" but i have a 27"DL so # is a little less and i could shoot them no problem for an hour.My compounds are set at 62# and 71#. I have looked into the gamemaster and want to get away from the aluminum riser and would like to go more a traditional style riser. i would rather not just buy a cheapy right off the start because i don't want to get a piece of junk that won't last and doesn't feel right through the shot. i would rather take the time and money and find a bow that i find shootable and comfortable. thanks for the info. any input on the Bear Grizzly or Kodiak? 



CLASSICHUNTER said:


> In the check mate line their td2 take down is their best shooter for all round performance. and you can change out limbs.. or a hoyt dorado or game master...Your best bet is to get a 30-35 lb cheapy off e-bay or used and learn to shoot a recurve first.. don`t listen to the guys that say start at 45-50 lbs your learning curve will be double in time.. don`t forget you are holding the actual bow weight at full draw not 75% less like a compound.. first thing is develop a solid anchor point .. this is the most important thing in a trad bow shooting situation... a floating anchor will never cut it.. so a low poundage bow is needed to do this .. once you develop the muscle structure to shoot 60 -100 arrows consistently then move up in poundage.. if you want pm me and we can talk bows...


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

There isn't much out there (above the lowest price point), that isn't good quality for the price. But selecting a recurve is even more of a "feel" thing than a compound - you need to try before you buy.

The Bear bows are nice, but possibly a bit overpriced if bought new.

Don't overlook the Samick line. Great value, and even some of their lower end bows are quite nice. The Sage is a big seller, as is the Deerhunter.


----------



## coyote1664 (Apr 24, 2010)

thats why i wanted to know where to go, and I am leaning towards going to the bow shop because from what i have read they keep several in stock. thanks all, keep it comin



Stash said:


> There isn't much out there (above the lowest price point), that isn't good quality for the price. But selecting a recurve is even more of a "feel" thing than a compound - you need to try before you buy.
> 
> The Bear bows are nice, but possibly a bit overpriced if bought new.
> 
> Don't overlook the Samick line. Great value, and even some of their lower end bows are quite nice. The Sage is a big seller, as is the Deerhunter.


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

coyote1664 said:


> thats why i wanted to know where to go, and I am leaning towards going to the bow shop because from what i have read they keep several in stock. thanks all, keep it comin


I'd go with the Sammik "Sqall" actually... fits your TD requirements, and it's 95% as nice to shoot as my Martin Hunter, for approx 1/2 the price  The Bowshop currently has several instock. I'd also bet they can obtain new heavier limbs should you ever want them. I've tried the Phantom, DeerMaster, and the Squall side-by-side, and found it the nicest of the three for me, so I bought one.

On a side note to those above who have suggested Checkmate... I've heard on good authority that after changing hands, the company is now very difficult (read as: impossible) to get a hold of, or obtain new stock. Some folks may have some left, but Waterloo has not seen any new product from them in almost a year. If you are thinking to buy new limbs later on, Checkmate may not be your best bet.

Cheers....


----------



## coyote1664 (Apr 24, 2010)

do you know what the pricing is on that line of bows?? looked online at the bow shop and do not have them listed.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Call them. That is the best way to find out what the scoop is 1-866-257-7271


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

the td 2 was about 575 with basic limbs and riser add 75 for custom riser and about 100 for custom limbs and yes hard to get as selling as fast as made mainly to the states ... doing big numbers with them... look on e-bay for a used one... still best bang for the buck ... call me I have some used wood bows ...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

there`s a bear grizzly on e-bay 50 lb for 89 dollars or so punch in recurve bows and there are 1400 of them..


----------



## coyote1664 (Apr 24, 2010)

i do not use ebay.


----------



## Cory J~ (Jun 29, 2010)

coyote1664 said:


> i do not use ebay.


Too bad. Lots of good deals to be had for those willing to look on there.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

I have received great service from the Bowshop and Archers nook. Both will let you try before you buy. Git-r done archery in Edmonton has also been great.

Good luck,


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> the td 2 was about 575 with basic limbs and riser add 75 for custom riser and about 100 for custom limbs and yes hard to get as selling as fast as made mainly to the states ... doing big numbers with them... look on e-bay for a used one... still best bang for the buck ... call me I have some used wood bows ...


Sammik Squall was under 400$ new....


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

the check mate is custom made and can be made to your hand size etc etc etc .. if not get a 21 inch hoyt excel riser old version some ilf limbs used and camo tape the limbs and flat blk the riser and you`ll have a really great shooter..


----------



## damascusdave (Apr 26, 2009)

Crunch said:


> I have received great service from the Bowshop and Archers nook. Both will let you try before you buy. Git-r done archery in Edmonton has also been great.
> 
> Good luck,


I bet you meant to say git-r-done archery in CALGARY has also been great. The Chek-Mate Hunter III is the only way to go. 

DDave


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

*Opinion of Dennis at Git Er Done and Marc at ChekMate*



damascusdave said:


> I bet you meant to say git-r-done archery in CALGARY has also been great. The Chek-Mate Hunter III is the only way to go.
> 
> DDave


Not to slag Dennis at Git er done and Marc at ChekMate, both their after sales service is severely lacking big time. After a few months I gave up contacting both or them.

Though I got everything I ordered except white fletches from Dennis at Git Er Done, nary a word back from him on rectifying my order after months of trying.

As for Marc at ChekMate, though I love mine, another example of really, really horrific after sales service.

Bottom line, we all work hard for our money, at least I do and do not have time farting around with people who do not seem to need it. Our USA suppliers are more than willing to do whatever it takes to please their customers, something Canada sales and service just blows when it comes to consumers. (sorry for the rant, but i am p'od)


I would not buy another chekmate, though an excellent bow, after trying for the better part of a year trying to buy limbs for my hunter and trying to buy another Chekmate were an effort in futility, they are almost as rare as hens teeth. 

I know ChekMate is really busy, according to Pro Shops but it is no excuse to ignore customer inquiries. Even bow pro shops who stock Chekmate refer you to another manufacturer, so I bought another recurve from Martin of which I have more than a few of their bows since buying my first one from Martin in 1982 and 3 more bows up till 2000 of which I still have and use to this day, not including my new Martin purchase from the USA. 

Guess Marc ChekMate didnt need my $800.00. Though Martin was happy to get my money.

Funny thing is Chekmate is like a 2 hour ferry ride from my place and local pro shops in the lower mainland where I inquired about purchasing another Chekmate. 

Still waiting for Dennis to ship me my fully paid for 4"inch Shield Cut 100 count White Right Wing Feathers. He gave me Green ones instead. 

When I first placed my order for these and a bunch of other stuff I bought from him, he personally called me at home and we chatted for 30 minutes.

Dennis seemed like a really good sort, I got my stuff from him, and when I contacted him in September via email later after finding out he forgot to ship my white feathers he has not returned my three emails over the last few months. I gave up.

I figured I may as well give up after trying for the last few months. If anyone here doubts me, here is a summary of my emails to him below.

Morning Dennis,
I have not heard back from you?
Any progress on getting my Right wing 4" White Shield Cut Feathers delivered?

Thanks
Barry


----- Original Message ----- 
From: Bud O'Regan 
To: Dennis Dobrowolsky 
Sent: Friday, September 17, 2010 5:02 AM
Subject: Re: I have another order Dennis: Your payment has been sent


Morning Dennis, 
Dennis, I opened the box and noticed my white 4inch shield cut feathers were not included, but green fletches.

Could you send them to me soon as I have to make blue and white fletching arrows for the girlfriends SCA tournament.

Thanks
Barry
----- Original Message ----- 
From: Bud O'Regan 
To: [email protected] 
Cc: Dennis Dobrowolsky 
Sent: Saturday, August 28, 2010 7:44 AM
Subject: I have another order Dennis: Your payment has been sent


Good morning Dennis, did you receive my order sent yesterday? Please let me know,
I have also send you another paypal payment today as well.

I would like to order the following

Qty,100 = 4" Denim Blue Shield Cut feathers $22.00
Qty 100 = 4" White Shield Cut Feathers $22.00

If you have not sent my order from yesterday, I assume, can you include these items to ship with my order?

One question, you state you have 11/32 poplar shafts, 36" spined and weighted. Do you have these for my 60# recurve? If so let me know and I will order a dozen. 
Thanks
Barry


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

as to checkmate everything is pretty well sold for up to 8 months in advance... his main stay sales are now in the usa.. where he has a distrubtor I hear.. maybe some one can verify this.. but if you sell 10 times as much to a distrubtor and don`t have to chase archery stores but one volume dealer what would you do ??? i know its canadian company and have had 6 check mates in the past.. and yes great bow for the money... imho....


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

I had great service from Dennis. We have chatted on the phone several times, and he has always responded to my emails. Sorry about your experience Barry.


----------



## Zarrow (Sep 8, 2010)

I would go with a Samick Sage as It is a really nice bow for the price. I ordered it myself from 3 rivers past summer and didn't have to pay too much in duty. 

I have 3 sets of limbs for it as well. I might even consider selling it if someone is interested


----------



## damascusdave (Apr 26, 2009)

Crunch said:


> I have received great service from the Bowshop and Archers nook. Both will let you try before you buy. Git-r done archery in Edmonton has also been great.
> 
> Good luck,


And git-r-done archery in Calgary is even better, Dennis would surprised to know he moved to Edmonton


----------

